# Smoked Chex Mix



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 26, 2017)

I used my pellet grill for these 2 batches.

Feel free to add your own ingredients how you like.
(Note) The chex that is bagged and already seasoned will work. The only thing you will need is the Wocy sauce and the butter.








My wifes, Wimpy seasoning. (I used hickory on both)












After my brain cramp from using the metal mesh and lost a bunch of cherios i used a pan, much better.






Let cool. The mix will darken.


Double Stuff Smoked Chex Mix

This recipe is based on the original Chex mix recipe from a 1950’s cereal box that I modified to get a boost in flavor. I will note which things are from the original and which I have added or doubled.

Ingredients:
1 Cup Butter or Margarine (half for original) Margarine is supposed to be original but I like the butter
4 Tbsp w/heavy splash between of Worcestershire Sauce (half for original)
2 ½ tsp Seasoned Salt, I used Lawry’s (half for original)
½ tsp Garlic Salt (half for original)
3 Cups Wheat Chex Cereal (original)
3 Cups Rice Chex Cereal (original 2 Cups)
2 Cups Multi-Grain Cheerios (my addition, the Cheerios really grab the flavors) or 3 Cups Corn Chex (my addition)
3 Cups Peanuts (half for original)
3 Cups small Pretzel Rods (half for original)
1 Cup Pecan halves (my addition from my Aunt’s recipe)

Preparation:

Preheat oven to 275 degrees F, Melt butter in microwave or small pan. Stir in Worcestershire sauce, seasoned salt, and garlic salt and mix well. Put cereal’s, nuts, and pretzel rods in a large mixing bowl then pour butter mixture over and stir or mix with hands until all pieces are coated with butter mixture.

Place on a shallow baking pan with sides and bake for 40 minutes stirring every 10 minutes. I use foil in my baking pan so that I can pick up the foil and either bag the Chex Mix or move Cool. Use favorite wood (hickory, pecan and apple work well) for up to 3 hours, cool and bag.

You can eat as soon as it’s done but like cheese it gets better after 1-2 weeks in a Ziploc baG


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 26, 2017)

Darker


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2017)

Man that looks good Rick.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 26, 2017)

yum yummmm ...  I'm a lil confused though...  you did these in the oven or the pellet smoker ??


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 26, 2017)

jckdanls 07 said:


> yum yummmm ...  I'm a lil confused though...  you did these in the oven or the pellet smoker ??


I used the pellet pooper.


----------

